# Working/Riding a Stallion around other Horses



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Wondering what you have to deal with when riding a stallion or if you don't ride how do you feel knowing a stallion is around?

For me, sometimes and most of the times riding a stallion can be just as fun and relaxing as any other horse. :grin: I have gone bitless and bridless and felt safer on the boys honestly then my mares. But it depends on the situation and the other horses around. If there are other stallions or mares in heat it can still be fun but I end up being super alert to any changes or signs that my horse may decide to do what he wants. Mares in heat are not so much my worry mine are pretty well behaved and can work next to them without a problem. Working with or around other stallions..not so relaxing. :neutral: Having another stallion riding near you that wants to tear the one you are on apart is not a pleasant feeling.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Ever alert is the name of the game. You have to be very attuned to your stallion's body language. Riding in company, you have to have your radar on. Yes, people should be aware that there is a stallion present and give you appropriate room. But most people are not aware how stallions have a different "space"requirement.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

A trainer I work for right now.. when she rides her studs around mares in heat she actually puts a little vicks on their nostrals so they cant smell them... studs arent very fond of it.. but it does keep them calmer.


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> Ever alert is the name of the game. You have to be very attuned to your stallion's body language. Riding in company, you have to have your radar on. Yes, people should be aware that there is a stallion present and give you appropriate room. But most people are not aware how stallions have a different "space"requirement.


Very true, I have been sandwiched by 4 mares on my first trail ride with my younger one *after telling everyone to be careful and keep their distance and why :shock:l* he actually didn't mind and went along fine, I was a nervous wreck though:lol:. 

@Allison Finch
I have tried that. It did work at first but not for long. Then they recognized the bottle and would know what was coming. :lol:


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I've never had a problem riding a stallion around mares, even those in heat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I quite often ride with a QH 8yo stallion who is recently broken in, and a well..ahem.. rounded andalusian stallion.

I don't think Duffy quite realises she is a) a horse and b) female. I have no problems with it, I don't ride up next to them, that'd be rude.

I have more issues with the 3yo being broken in like a nutter and it gallops around the school- I refuse to ride with that horse in there. I think training of the horse takes a lot in to consideration too, and the other riders.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I suspect some people don't realize how hormonal driven a stallion can be. We hear stories of how gentle and calm some is but there are many stories out there where people have been killed or crippled because a calm stallion suddenly turned on someone.


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

SEAmom, what breed and age are the horses you ride? It is nice to hear that 

DuffyDuck, Nice. Well that is ok. Clyde is more confused about other horses, he knows he what he is...others he always hopes are female.  There is one horse I do not like riding around because the rider think it is funny that his horse is pawing out and rearing...at us. T-T Thank goodness they are far far away now.

Saddlebag, I have heard stories too that have made me think. I'm glad I'm still alive. I have had my share of close encounters with all my horses. I trust them a lot but I do tend to be safe. I mean, I wouldn't try to cuddle my horse who was all geared up to breed or battle, that would be asking for a paw in the chest.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I've ridden an english pleasure pb arab stallion (a friend's horse) in the arena (show and at home) and on trails for the past 3 years. I started riding him when he was 10. He absolutely knows what he has to offer, but he absolutely knows the boundaries. I've trail ridden him with mares and heat and he couldnt care less. To be honest, I worry more about warming him up, getting those kinks out and staying on during it than him being stud-y while I'm riding him. He's been ridden by my daughter when she was 4-6 years old. He was shown by a girl when she was 9-14 years old and placed well with him at shows. 

I also was a groom in high school and there was a pb arab stallion there for wp showing/training and he was perfectly well-mannered at every moment. Again, he knew what he was about and seemed to thoroughly enjoy his "fun times", but he never took a misstep. He was one of my favorite horses ever. 

That same barn did have a stallion who was crazy, but he was only taken out to breed. Not groomed, no turnout, and you could tell the difference. I have no idea what would have happened if anyone ride him around mares, to be honest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

SEAmom, I have met a lot of stallions but they have been of the same breed. I met a few stallions that were quarter horses. They seemed ok . I have met some pure arabian stallions and they seem the most calm in fact I couldn't believe they were stallions. As for the native breed, you will have no doubt that they are. They are pretty aggressive in comparison to the arabians but it is just my opinion as I have only seen a few coming from different breeds. Also 10 is a nice age.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by the native breed. Could you clarify?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah, sorry. I'm from the Philippines. They seem to have these ponies here but don't have a particular name for the breed...at least not that I know of. Sometimes they just call them pinoy or visayan locally. They could be brought over from the spanish...maybe some from the Americans. I know some are imported from Australia. 

So I am really not sure what to make of it. The native horses remind me a lot of the Mongolian Pony. Short necks very small usually no more than 13hh.. very narrow but super strong and sturdy/hardy. They come in a huge variety of colors but they have the same characteristic build.
Here is my album.
Pictrues of Horses pictures by cintillate - Photobucket
Not all these horses are mine. The last one I was told is Thoroughbred, he was big but the neck and other features made me thing he has native in him. I also have one of me next to my tiny stallion just so you get a sense of how small he is. I'm 5'6

These are my 3
http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff457/cintillate/Pictrues of Horses/DSC01275.jpg
The 2 on the outside are native horses. The one in the middle is a Quarab with a bit of native.

But if you type it in google you don't get much. If you type Philippine horse you'll get them and mostly pictures of horse fights. They use the native one for horse fights, I wouldn't dream of putting mine in one and pretty sure it is illegal but who knows may be after years of being bred to fight that could explain their aggressiveness. 

Here are some carrying riders
Horse Back Riding Moalboal Cebu Philippines

if you read they just refer to them as "our native horses" 

So, I hope that helps.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

They are pretty horses! I definitely see the short neck, but I think they are gorgeous! I had no idea that there was a native breed of any type in the Phillipines. Thank you for sharing all of that information and the pictures. It is unfortunate that they are used for fighting. One could be indicative of the other. If they are a naturally aggressive breed, it is unfortunate that it is exploited like that if that is the case. Of course, any fighting is sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

SEAmom said:


> They are pretty horses! I definitely see the short neck, but I think they are gorgeous! I had no idea that there was a native breed of any type in the Phillipines. Thank you for sharing all of that information and the pictures. It is unfortunate that they are used for fighting. One could be indicative of the other. If they are a naturally aggressive breed, it is unfortunate that it is exploited like that if that is the case. Of course, any fighting is sad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No problem, I love these little guys. Yes, it is sad to hear that they are used for fighting. A plus side to their being aggressive and not having natural predators here is that they are not flighty/spooky or high strung and can be very laid back. Downside establishing respect with them is a challenge. :wink:


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

My stallion is the best behaved horse in my barn. I don't have to worry about much with him when I'm on him or have him on the lead. He sometimes gets a little studdy when he's out in the pasture or in his stall and a mare gets too close. But he knows who's boss and is nothing but respectful to his rider and everyone around when he's tacked up or on the lead. 

We've put sooooo much work into him though. And it is never ending. He needs constant training so he doesn't forget. But he's truly a good boy, and very well tempered. He gets embarrassed when he gets in trouble, so he avoids it at all costs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> He gets embarrassed when he gets in trouble, so he avoids it at all costs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had to chuckle at this, I told someone that my stallion was embarassed because I got after him and they told me I was 'Nuckin' Futz'. They were not horse folks. But I totally know what you mean, it's that head duck, lip lick, sideways, "AW SHUCKS" look they give you when you've had to correct them. 

I have friends who will not ride with me if I'm riding my stallion. They refuse to go on any ride with a stallion, if they know there's a stallion ahead of time. I've learned to enjoy riding by myself because of them. I just refuse to let other people dictate who I'll ride or not, when my stallion is trained to within an inch of his life. I always ride drag so that I can see what he's thinking about before he thinks it, I'm always ready to kick his rear if he needs it for getting studly under saddle and would NEVER allow him to get close enough to a mare to cause trouble. If 2 stallions show up on a ride, I'll ride the opposite end of the ride from the other stallion, just to make sure the peace is kept. I know I sure as H*LL don't want to be on board during a stallion fight or when old Romeo decides to grace some girl with his manly presence! 

Unfortunately, many people don't keep their stallions in line or train them to behave. They just say, "Well, he's a stallion", like that excuses anything. I want my stallion to think he's a gelding unless it's breeding season and he's in his special halter on a date with a mare. Otherwise, no talking, screaming or squealing, no striking, no bowing up, none of that is tolerated.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

My stallion is one loud mouthed boy! But again, never under saddle or on the lead. If I hear even the slightest squeak out of him he gets corrected. 

And I totally understand what you mean about people allowing stallions to be disrespectful "because he's a stallion." Its frustrating. I think far too many people pass judgment based soley on the word "stallion." Because an intact male horse should be allowed to act differently then any other horse? 

My husband thought a stallion was a breed of crazy horses. This was of course many years ago, and long before we ever owned one ourselves. But he said the its the media that puts these images in people heads. There are so many movies with crazy stallions in them, that it creates a bias.


Tell your friends to be a little open minded. If not for stallions there would be no horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> My stallion is one loud mouthed boy! But again, never under saddle or on the lead. If I hear even the slightest squeak out of him he gets corrected.
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


 
My boys all know what, "NO TALKING" means. From the time they're little, if they make a sound while being led somewhere or screaming at a mare in their stalls, they get shanked hard and told, "NO TALKING". By the time they're full grown they are very quiet. Out in their stallion yard they can talk all they want but on the lead or under saddle, or basically if I'm around, they better hush. 

As for the friends, I've learned that the sound of a mind slamming shut is pretty final. I don't fight them. If I want to ride one of the boys I don't go with them. If they call up to see if I want to go on a ride, I take my 'go to' mare and go with them. If we run into each other and I'm on one of the boys, I just step aside and let them pass. It's funny, their MARES are the ones who make a scene, my boy will stand and just graze as they go by. You should see them trying to handle their squatting, squealing mares......it's pretty dang funny.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Sarah, do you think it's a case of being close minded, or mindful of one's own safety? 

I've ridden my lovely mare with several stallions over the years, and they were gentlemen, but the riders were very experienced and watchful. I have had the unfortunate experience of riding with one stallion and rider that were not. Made for a very tense ride. I have never ridden with that particular stallion since.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Futurity colts come the trainer intact, in the beginning it can be a little chaotic dealing with them. Especialing when you end up with several at a time. It doesn't take long before everyone settles into the training program and everyone is taught that they are not allowed to talk or be rude. I found it to be more a personality trait as far which ones are very obedient and want to please and those who are a pain and can't help to hollar at a horse at the other end of the arena even though he knows he will be corrected. 

But no matter what stallions are stallions and horses are horses - saftey is priority for yourself and others around you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Walkamile said:


> Sarah, do you think it's a case of being close minded, or mindful of one's own safety?
> 
> I've ridden my lovely mare with several stallions over the years, and they were gentlemen, but the riders were very experienced and watchful. I have had the unfortunate experience of riding with one stallion and rider that were not. Made for a very tense ride. I have never ridden with that particular stallion since.


 
I'm not Sarah, but in my friend's cases it's closed mindedness. I understand if you have a bad ride with a certain horse/rider combo not riding with them again, regardless whether it's a stallion, gelding, yeld or mare. But these individuals refuse to ride with any stallion....PERIOD, if they know before hand that one is coming on the ride the will stay home or go on another ride. They both know all 3 of my stallions, have known them since birth and know how I train them. Doesn't matter. Heck these 2 are so closed minded about stallions, they don't even like to come over to my place, especially not during breeding season, just because the stallions are HERE. Never mind that none of them has EVER done anything to one of these women, they just absolutely are terrified of stallions. They loved my boys and enjoyed playing with them as babies, but as soon as they turned about 1 year old....that's it, won't come near them anymore. One's now 5, the other 3 and another 2, so it's not like they haven't been around them.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep Dreamcatcher, that certainly is closed mindedness, to the degree of prejudice. Have they ever explained why they feel so threatened by any of your stallions? It is very curious to say the least.

Most stallion owners/riders that I have ridden with are so very respectful of the "bubble" of other horses. I wish most riders were so respectful. I've had more issues with inattentive riders of defensive geldings to temperamental mares. Unfortunately they don't pay any attention to that bubble and put my horses in a bad position, me included. I've actually had one riding with it's muzzle on my horses tail head. Or, they've crowded me and my horse off the trail and right into the trees. Of course all it takes is one ride like that and I volunteer to ride drag , if I ride with them at all.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When I show, and rode a stallion, I expected perfect behavior from him, 100% of the time. It is what is trained for and it is what I got, 99% of the time, the 1% was punished, harshly. I never bothered vicksing his nose, he knew when & where he could be interested & "talk" to girls, while I was handling him, was not it, & he respected that. Now the thing that really scared me about riding a stallion? Other people's mares, I always had to be on guard, we had some near misses in the showpen. We got saved more than once by a ringsteward.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Walkamile said:


> Sarah, do you think it's a case of being close minded, or mindful of one's own safety?


It depends on the situation, really. In MY personal situation it's closed mindedness. Horses can be dangerous, regardless of their gender. Everyone I ride with and friends of mine that have visited my farm know that my stallion is a well mannered boy. He gets complimented all the time because he acts like a 30 yr old gelding... and he's a 7 year old stallion. 

If he wasn't trained and WAS dangerous, well I would understand no one wanting to go on a trail ride with him. I wouldn't want to be near a horse like that on the trail either... 

And I have run into really, for lack of a better word, STUPID people on horses with no manners and no respect on the trails. I don't think any of them were stallions. 

IMO a horse is a horse (of course,) they are ALL dangerous, and therefor they ALL need thorough training and a good handler.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ yep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Walkamile said:


> Yep Dreamcatcher, that certainly is closed mindedness, to the degree of prejudice. Have they ever explained why they feel so threatened by any of your stallions? It is very curious to say the least.


It isn't my stallions per se, they just are terrified of stallions. We rode in a Christmas parade (I rode a gelding) and they were on their mares and another guy, part of another group not near us, was on a very well behaved appy stallion. During one of the parade stops these gals noticed the Appy's equipment and left the parade, even though he was a/ 2 groups ahead of us and b/ 3/4 of the way through the parade before they figured out he wasn't a gelding. THAT is just plum stupid if you ask me. 

In the beginning when I mentioned I wanted to take my stallion on a trail ride in a group setting one of the 2 said, "Well, I'll just stay home then, I don't want to get mounted in the middle of the trail." I was utterly flumoxed. This is a stallion who has shown at the national level ever since he was a weanling, in mixed groups and in stallion only classes (can you say FIGHT if not well trained handler AND horse?) and has NEVER offered to do a thing to anyone or anyhorse. I've never allowed him to be Regumated or have his hormones messed with because I feel training is what needs to happen, not chemical castration. His very first show under saddle at 3 years old, there were some stalls right by the arena for patron's horses. There were a couple of mares in heat in those stalls and of course, they saw/smelled him and squealed. He gave a VERY soft whinny/nicker as he rode by and I swear I thought the trainer was going to behead him right then and there. He's never offered to do it again. AND THAT WAS IT, the worst thing he's ever done. 

Honestly, now that I think back on it, I don't think either of those 2 have seen him since he turned 2 and we went to Sport Horse Nationals in KY. He's now 5 and been to several Regional and National Championships and never had a problem. 

Other than the trainer, I'm the only one who handles/rides him and I've been handling stallions for 30 years, so it's not like I don't know what they're like or that it can be dicey if you're not careful with them. He's very respectful and if I even think he's going to push his luck, I push HIM and hard.


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Interesting thoughts about neighing/ no talking. Not trusting stallions or trusting stallions completely. I guess it is personal preference and what is best for the stallion. Safety is important to me but. I don't understand stallions perfectly, sometimes I don't get the way they act but I'm not a stallion but I do try to understand that is must be horrible to have these hormones and urges to breed and to have people say no after parading mares around them,...for reasons they definitely don't know or care about. It is a wonder they listen to us at all. ^^ 

I think people run into problems because they forget what is important to a stallion. I understand that talking can encourage some to get more excited and loose focus on the task but in my case, I tend not to care about the noises, it tells me what he is thinking and he should be able to get his message to the mare because the mare will tell him no and they usually, if they are more experienced stallions they get it and move on instead of constantly wondering if they could and constantly asking. Does this even make sense. XD

I also agree with SarahAnn, any horse can be dangerous. 

Training is important but we have to give some credit to the horses themselves as they learn to deal with their own feeling/needs/wants and learning to deal with our wants. I hope someday I learn and understand enough to train mine even better.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

When I had my stallion out, nobody knew he was one.
He was always the quietest horse around. Period.
So I just never said anything unless someone asked me or commented on my nice gelding. 
It was cool to see some of the faces.
But he was a one in a million stud. That is why he was a stud. His disposition.
d


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Sounds like a good disposition to me.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> But no matter what stallions are stallions and horses are horses - saftey is priority for yourself and others around you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This. Treat them like a horse. My horses (especially the fellas) are expected to behave 100% of the time, no exceptions. They are to conduct themselves like gentlemen regardless of what's going on around them, be it lined up head to tail with a mare in heat in front of them, riding, etc. Consequences for misbehavior are swift and to the point. I honestly couldn't tell you the last time either had to be corrected for stud behavior.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Cintillate said:


> Interesting thoughts about neighing/ no talking. Not trusting stallions or trusting stallions completely. I guess it is personal preference and what is best for the stallion. Safety is important to me but. I don't understand stallions perfectly, sometimes I don't get the way they act but I'm not a stallion but I do try to understand that is must be horrible to have these hormones and urges to breed and to have people say no after parading mares around them,...for reasons they definitely don't know or care about. It is a wonder they listen to us at all. ^^
> 
> I think people run into problems because they forget what is important to a stallion. I understand that talking can encourage some to get more excited and loose focus on the task but in my case, I tend not to care about the noises, it tells me what he is thinking and he should be able to get his message to the mare because the mare will tell him no and they usually, if they are more experienced stallions they get it and move on instead of constantly wondering if they could and constantly asking. Does this even make sense. XD
> 
> ...



Have you ever been on the other end of a lead line when a stallion belts out his love song? It's literally like having someone come up and SHOUT into your ear. Its not cute. It's really loud and can be painful. And therefore, it's disrespectful. IMO. 

Plus if he's singing love songs to the ladies, it means he's not focused on me. Any of my horses that are distracted and not focusing on me when they're working get redirected and corrected. Stallion or not. 

Make sense?


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes that does make sense.


Haha, I have been around my horse and the 12hh guy has a huge voice compared to the larger horses I have seen. Guess he wants to be heard or is compensating. ^^ I

I think you missed my point of view. I was saying it was interesting on how people have different takes on stallions. Some people think they shouldn't be in the area, others love them and are comfortable with them. People are entitled to their views and I like reading it, widens my own.

That kind of neigh I don't tolerate. It depends on the situation and the horse to me. If I am with other people I don't risk my horse doing what he wants he has to obey me and he knows that and I will correct him. If I'm riding with others everyone's safety first. I understand it may be going against his nature a bit but it isn't an excuse but I don't blame or hold it against him.

But what I do with my stallion and mare is different and not saying anyone has to. My mare and stallion are together as much as possible even with a foal so he gets close to a natural life. When we ride even if she is in heat he knows what to do and what not. But I understand what he wants and what he goes against in order to listen to me. Stallions are made for breeding by nature and in the wild they will fight other stallions. Of course I won't let him fight, I don't care if he wants to or not, he can't. If he wants to neigh at her fine. She can neigh back, usually she completely ignores him. Poor guy. But I don't let it interfere with what we are doing unless I say ok, I just don't mind the noise. If she is interested and I plan on breeding her anyways most likely I'll get off take of his bridle and tell him to go for it, good luck  Don't want to separate or isolate him from other horses completely because that will cause frustration and an unhappy stallion. What I see most of the time is stallions in stalls their whole life alone and when they get taken out and the act "crazy" people blame the stallion for acting that way. But then you have some stallions that can stand being alone so in the end to me it all depends on the horse and the situation.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Cintillate said:


> Yes that does make sense.
> 
> 
> Haha, I have been around my horse and the 12hh guy has a huge voice compared to the larger horses I have seen. Guess he wants to be heard or is compensating. ^^ I
> ...


I require a little more from my stallions. We only breed at certain times during the year so that the foals are born early (as close to Jan 1 as possible without any oooops's)and the rest of the year, we're riding for fun or out showing. Once show season starts, I expect his attention to be on me 100% of the time that I'm around interacting with him. If he's out in his yard, then he can do as he pleases but if I'm grooming, working or even talking to him elsewhere, he needs to focus on me. No excuses, no slack. 

Having had a stallion who was never taught not to bellow, I started from an early age with my guys. "Shhht, no talking" and they understand. I have one, who is a bit of a smart alec who will keep absolutely silent as we walk down the barn aisle past the mares. He bridles up a bit and steps a little higher but not a sound. As we get outside the barn doors he stops and gives a teeeeeeny weeeeeny little , "HMMPH", just enough that I know that he knows he was a very good boy but still doesn't think a whole lot of it. Happens every single time, so I know it's not random, LOL!


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok, starting at an early age. I've never thought of that. I never told him not to be vocal haha probably why he is very vocal. I wouldn't say he makes sounds all the time. Just the once in a while really loud one. I don't know if my younger one was trained differently as I got him when he was 3 but he makes noise more often but not loud.

I wonder how different the breeding seasons are. Maybe not that different but we only have the wet and dry season. Seems to me the foals are born in the dry season usually. Lately the there isn't a huge difference in the seasons and it has been more balanced. Unlike previous to 2005 Dry season meant no rain at all for about 6 months and everything was dying then when wet season came it poured.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

One stallion I had could be in the arena 5 acres away from us in the house and still scream loud enough to make you grind your teeth. My husband HATED that horse just because of all his bellowing. Good thing he was only a boarder, when he left I decided if I ever had a stallion I'd teach him not to scream. It's much more peaceful and like one poster said, they seem to always cut loose with a big one, right in your ear. It can be downright painful. 

We have things at shows called Futurities, competitions for young horses. So, since they start as weanlings, being born as close to Jan 1 as possible is the goal. All horses here age 1 year on Jan 1, so the horse born on Dec. 17, turns 1 year old on the first of Jan, even though he's only a couple weeks old he's considered a yearling. The horse born on Jan 2 who turns 1 on the following Jan 1, is now actually 1 year old. So, my first futurity for my weanlings is in September and my horses born in late Jan or early Feb, will have size and maturity over horses that were born in say, May or June. By the 2nd year, they've all pretty much caught up to each other so it no longer is an advantage but that first couple of years it can make quite a difference. 

If I weren't breeding for futurities, I'd breed in April, May, June to have the babies born during the nicest part of the year. Having them born in Jan/Feb means having to heat the barn most years (might not this year, it's going to be 65 F today, not cold at all) and blanketing the foals a lot.


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, that loud? Ok...I think mine has met his match, he will be sorry to hear that he has been out neighed. I could understand having a lot of stallions around screaming all over the place would not be music. We have about 5 in the area. It is pretty quiet. But there is one across the river that kept getting loose at night somehow and it would fight with another stallion or maybe it was a mare pulverizing him anyway they were pretty loud. 

Horse competitions are scarce here. I haven't been to many so my knowledge on that is very low. Most of the horses here are use for getting around and are farm horses.


----------

